# Retirees relocating to Spain full time



## Keith T (Dec 17, 2021)

Following a recent change of circumstances my wife and I are seriously considering relocating to Spain, we are both UK citizens and would like any advice of a reliable publication / checklist of the stages involved in moving over, renting and subsequently purchasing a property, health insurances, taxes, etc etc. Our intention initially would be to rent out our UK property and rent somewhere in Spain while we decide where we would like to relocate to.

Does such a publication / checklist even exist, or should we engage a relocation specialist for advice? 

I am aware there are ongoing discussions on a number of subjects between the respective governments but we are looking for something reasonably reliable as a starting point


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Keith T said:


> Following a recent change of circumstances my wife and I are seriously considering relocating to Spain, we are both UK citizens and would like any advice of a reliable publication / checklist of the stages involved in moving over, renting and subsequently purchasing a property, health insurances, taxes, etc etc. Our intention initially would be to rent out our UK property and rent somewhere in Spain while we decide where we would like to relocate to.
> 
> Does such a publication / checklist even exist, or should we engage a relocation specialist for advice?
> 
> I am aware there are ongoing discussions on a number of subjects between the respective governments but we are looking for something reasonably reliable as a starting point


Hi,
As you are UK passport holders you will need to apply for a non lucrative visa from the Spanish consulate in London, Manchester or Edinburgh. You will need to meet the income and healthcare requirements. 
The income requirements for a couple is around €34,000 per annum from pensions, investments etc. You will need to have full healthcare cover. As you are UK pensioners and receiving UK government pension you can apply for healthcare through the S1 healthcare scheme which is paid for by the UK government. The S1 healthcare scheme is accepted by the Spanish consulate. 
If you are successful in getting a non lucrative visa you can then move to Spain and apply for residency within the first 90 days of arrival. 
You will be required to prove the income figures at year 2 and 4 to keep the visa valid.

Best of luck. 

Ste


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Keith T said:


> Following a recent change of circumstances my wife and I are seriously considering relocating to Spain, we are both UK citizens and would like any advice of a reliable publication / checklist of the stages involved in moving over, renting and subsequently purchasing a property, health insurances, taxes, etc etc. Our intention initially would be to rent out our UK property and rent somewhere in Spain while we decide where we would like to relocate to.
> 
> Does such a publication / checklist even exist, or should we engage a relocation specialist for advice?
> 
> I am aware there are ongoing discussions on a number of subjects between the respective governments but we are looking for something reasonably reliable as a starting point


The only ongoing discussion is regarding the exchange of driving licences. Read here UK Driving Licence Exchange, Latest news.

Everything else is set out in the Withdrawal Agreement.

Your first step is to see if you would qualify for a visa



National visas


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tebo53 said:


> *If you are successful in getting a non lucrative visa you can then move to Spain and apply for residency within the first 90 days of arrival.*
> You will be required to prove the income figures at year 2 and 4 to keep the visa valid.
> 
> Best of luck.
> ...


The TIE application has to be started within one month of arrival I believe.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

xabiaxica said:


> The TIE application has to be started within one month of arrival I believe.


That is correct xabiaxica, my mistake. The time limit is within the first month. 









Non-Lucrative Visa Spain >> New 2023 Guide + How to Apply


The non-lucrative visa Spain is a popular visa. It is an achievable path to Spanish citizenship and an EU passport.




wherecani.live





Steve


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

3 months is the maximum period you have between being granted a visa and actually travelling to Spain.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Is the S1 still given post Brexit to pensioners? 

If retiring early... when reaching retirement age can you get an S1. I ask as I was asked this the other day and think I've misinformed someone


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Megsmum said:


> Is the S1 still given post Brexit to pensioners?
> 
> If retiring early... when reaching retirement age can you get an S1. I ask as I was asked this the other day and think I've misinformed someone


Yes, absolutely. The S1 healthcare scheme is still available to UK retirees who are receiving UK government retirement pension. 

Steve


----------



## dancingspider (Mar 4, 2018)

Keith, I guess if you want to come to live in Spain, then you have been here many times already.

Rent a property here and come and live here within whatever the stay limits are (for UK citizens) and do you research here, in Spain.

You can learn a lot on the ground here....

ATB


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

tebo53 said:


> Yes, absolutely. The S1 healthcare scheme is still available to UK retirees who are receiving UK government retirement pension.


This was one of the last-minute agreements during the implementation period. The only change compared to pre-Brexit days is you can no longer get S1 for receiving some other exportable benefits, such as disability living allowance. Only state pension qualifies you for S1.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

tebo53 said:


> Yes, absolutely. The S1 healthcare scheme is still available to UK retirees who are receiving UK government retirement pension.
> 
> Steve





Joppa said:


> This was one of the last-minute agreements during the implementation period. The only change compared to pre-Brexit days is you can no longer get S1 for receiving some other exportable benefits, such as disability living allowance. Only state pension qualifies you for S1.



Sorry I just need to clarify. Even if you move here AFTER brexit the S1 is available. I know if living here pre brexit. Thank you just want to ensure I'm giving correct information


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> Sorry I just need to clarify. Even if you move here AFTER brexit the S1 is available. I know if living here pre brexit. Thank you just want to ensure I'm giving correct information


Yes, provided you receive UK state pension (it doesn't say it has to be the full amount), you can get S1 regardless of if you have lived in Spain before. The only exception is if you also get state pension from another EU country, and if it's more than what you get from UK, you are expected to apply for S1 from that country.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Yes, provided you receive UK state pension (it doesn't say it has to be the full amount), you can get S1 regardless of if you have lived in Spain before. The only exception is if you also get state pension from another EU country, and if it's more than what you get from UK, you are expected to apply for S1 from that country.


Thank you . I work here but my pension wil be pennies/centimes... So I presumably will apply via UK. I thought you applied for pension in the country you last worked....I seem to have forgotten everything!😂


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

I understand that you can also receive another pension from another country if you have sufficiently required funds. But yes, if you are receiving UK government retirement pension and live in Spain you are entitled to apply for the S1 healthcare scheme. 

Steve


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> Thank you . I work here but my pension wil be pennies/centimes... So I presumably will apply via UK. I thought you applied for pension in the country you last worked....I seem to have forgotten everything!😂


You're right, you apply wherever you last worked. Spain will contact the UK regarding your pension from there.

Since you have worked in Spain, you won't need nor be entitled to an S1 from the UK.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

I thought that .. regardless of what I'm my pension entitled is here...now with my cancer...in the event. My husband applies via UK 

At what age do we apply ...UK pension age?


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

For men its 66 depending on DOB but going up to 67. Mine seems to be between the two so I dont get it on my 66th birthday. Phone the tax folk and check your contributions are complete first. Also check with the Spanish taxman because you might get something if you have contributed in Spain ( although it might need to be 15 years with last 3 worked)


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

There is currently a delay in processing first UK state pension payment, especially for those living abroad. I was told yesterday by International Pension Centre it's 4 to 5 months after your birthday when your first payment arrives. They blame it on covid, working from home, lack of staff.


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

Joppa said:


> There is currently a delay in processing first UK state pension payment, especially for those living abroad. I was told yesterday by International Pension Centre it's 4 to 5 months after your birthday when your first payment arrives. They blame it on covid, working from home, lack of staff.


I received mine only 2 weeks after my birthday, that is because the 22 weeks delay is from the time you apply. You can apply 4 months before you are due to receive it.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

stevesainty said:


> I received mine only 2 weeks after my birthday, that is because the 22 weeks delay is from the time you apply. You can apply 4 months before you are due to receive it.


That's not what I was told. I applied 3 months before 66th birthday, and since I haven't received confirmation letter nor first payment a month after the birthday, I rang the office, and was told about the delay. They said they would try to speed it up and hopefully will start receiving it without too much further delay, but of course no promises.


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

Joppa said:


> That's not what I was told. I applied 3 months before 66th birthday, and since I haven't received confirmation letter nor first payment a month after the birthday, I rang the office, and was told about the delay. They said they would try to speed it up and hopefully will start receiving it without too much further delay, but of course no promises.


It looks like we talked to different people. I applied over the phone and was told about the delay. My birthday was 5 January this year and I got 1st payment 2 weeks later. Did you apply by post?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

stevesainty said:


> It looks like we talked to different people. I applied over the phone and was told about the delay. My birthday was 5 January this year and I got 1st payment 2 weeks later. Did you apply by post?


No, by phone.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

stevesainty said:


> It looks like we talked to different people. I applied over the phone and was told about the delay. My birthday was 5 January this year and I got 1st payment 2 weeks later. Did you apply by post?


I applied by phone too, in mid February just under 4 months before my 66th birthday. Having just checked my bank account, my first pension payment has been credited to my Spanish account today, 11 days after my State Pension start date.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

My state pension was due January this year, they wrote to me last October asking me to ring them which i did, very easy and gave them bank details of where i wanted it going and first payment arrived as scheduled in jan this year and also S1 arrived a week after my birthday. Top marks. Well impressed


----------

